# Glowing Trees?



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

So, I went to visit my mom in Arkansas. She lives out in a wooded area,in the middle of large pine farms. There is a small patch of wooded area that glows a whitish blue color. The light fades in as if on a dimmer switch and bliks out.It avarages about once an hour and lasts between 30 seconds to 3 to 5 min.The warmer the temp.,the longer it lasts. It almost looks like a full moon shining in just one area. Is that a possible fungus of some sort? Did I mention the Indian burial mounds? Are glowing trees in Arkansas a common thing?


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

There's glowing fungus in an HP Lovecraft story called "The Shunned House". If this glowing fungus is anything like that glowing fungus, stay away from it.


----------

